# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  فلاشات تابلت صيني arnova

## salihmob

اليوم سنقدم فلاشات التابلت الصيني الخاصه بموديل  *ARNOVA*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
دا نموذج للفلاشات  
نروح بقي للموقع اللي بنحمل منه فلاشات التابلت  ARNOVA  
ونشوف حنحمل ازاي    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ودي طريقة التحميل بالصور

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي
جزا الله خيرا

----------


## باسم غنيم

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## djoma

هدا من فضت ربي جزاكم الله

----------


## djoma

اعتدر ,,,,, هدا من فضل ربي جزاكم الله

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*سلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته*  *بارك الله فيك يا أخي علىآ هاته المشاركة الآكثر من مفيدة .*  *إن شاء الله يستفيد الجميع*  *وفقك الله*

----------


## ouaraboud

بارك الله

----------


## zer1965

شكرا خي عزيز

----------


## ammar1973

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## خالدناصف

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## Eslam94

بارك الله فيك

----------


## كريم كروكي

:Confused: 
لو سمحت عايز فلاشة  arnova an7g3

----------


## basrey ali

*الله ينور عليك يا 
برنس ودمت بخير*

----------

